
Google: We'll test hiding the full URL in Chrome 86 to combat phishing - LinuxBender
https://www.zdnet.com/article/google-well-test-hiding-the-full-url-in-chrome-86-to-combat-phishing/
======
rolph
i wonder how we will combat eviltwin webpages?

------
celticninja
Please no.

